# Custom R58



## java_green

Hi everyone. New to the forum but thought I would add a pic of my Rocket set here. Been running the R58 with Mazzer mini E for over a year and am delighted with the results. I decided to replace the black plastic with custom made santos rosewood trim from Jorg Custom woodworks. He did a great job. I am currently grinding fantastic Manaresi beans which come from a small Roastery just outside Florence.


----------



## Neill

Looks great. I'd say that'll spark the imagination of a few rocket owners.


----------



## DoubleShot

Very unique!


----------



## mremanxx

Bugger Rocket owners ALL owners, can I ask how much he charged?


----------



## java_green

The complete set was approx 250 euros. Given the current exchange rates this is pretty good value. And you have a great choice of wood qualities.


----------



## scottomus

That makes owning the rocket that much more appealing without a doubt!


----------

